# Bulgaria Premier League 04-06 Oct



## OddsPoster (Oct 2, 2013)

Soccer» Bulgaria»A PFG


04 Oct 2013



12:00 Levski - Lok. Sofia 1.29 4.53 9.90 4 

05 Oct 2013




12:15 Slavia Sofia - CSKA Sofia 6.18 3.47 1.55 3 
13:00 Lyubimets 2007 - Beroe 3.48 3.55 1.85 2 
15:00 Litex Lovech - Cherno More 1.50 3.57 6.77 3 

06 Oct 2013



13:00 Gotse Delchev - Ludogorets 15.50 5.90 1.16 3 
15:00 Chernomorets Burgas - Lok. Plovdiv 2.58 3.20 2.50 3


----------

